# Marathon, Florida Fishing



## broad1kj

Bob D said:


> You ran into bonefish around Islamorada? That's good news. They have been scarce the last few years in that area. My Dad usually trailers down to the lower keys for them these days.


Yea we fished only a mile or so from of WHale Harbor on the Atlantic side. 3 or 4 FOW along the edges of the seagrass with live shrimp. We saw probably 50 different muddings all around but none were up for the battle. I only fished it one day, but i think if you put a little more time you could get them fairly easily.


----------



## 6Speed

One week from today I'll be in Marathon for nine days... tell me more LOL...


----------



## dhosera

You call that a Puffer Fish!


----------



## broad1kj

WoW thats a real Pufferfish!!!!!


----------



## broad1kj

6Speed said:


> One week from today I'll be in Marathon for nine days... tell me more LOL...


We had alot of good night fishing right offshore also, lots of mangrove snappers. I will let you figure that one out though...


----------



## 6Speed

broad1kj said:


> We had alot of good night fishing right offshore also, lots of mangrove snappers. I will let you figure that one out though...


Got it. Been there a few times.

Do you guys think fire line will work down there or should I take my mono spools? I've never tried braided lines for salt water but I'd bet it will work. Also, I was just going to take terminal tackle since we know squid n shrimp will do the trick but I was wondering if you had another other trip this week, what would you fly with? I'm planning on a guide one day and then renting a boat after that unless the winds are bad. I have a work buddy going there this week so I should have some fresh Intel when I get there.

I was delighted to see this thread for sure!


----------



## broad1kj

we used both mono and braid mainlines. Always rigged with a 15-20lb flouroleader. as far as terminal tackle... bottom fishing we used offline J hooks on the Atlantic and circle hooks for the Gulf (obviously, rules). we used slip wieghts of different size dependent on current and depth. knocker rigs. good luck! let me know if need any other info


----------



## 6Speed

That should work and I appreciate the advice. I may take a few plastic baits or something to toss and crank but what you used will work and I have a plano box ready with what you mentioned. I wish I could fly with my crab traps but I guess I can figure something out.

Thanks again.


----------



## riverman

6Speed said:


> Got it. Been there a few times.
> 
> Do you guys think fire line will work down there or should I take my mono spools? I've never tried braided lines for salt water but I'd bet it will work. Also, I was just going to take terminal tackle since we know squid n shrimp will do the trick but I was wondering if you had another other trip this week, what would you fly with? I'm planning on a guide one day and then renting a boat after that unless the winds are bad. I have a work buddy going there this week so I should have some fresh Intel when I get there.
> 
> I was delighted to see this thread for sure!


If you haven't booked a guide yet, Jeff out of Capt Hooks, Vaca Cut,..........


----------



## 6Speed

I was playing this pretty loose as usual and waiting until I got there to see how the weather is before I book someone. I'll check this guy out for sure. Thanks!


----------



## 6Speed

Easy followup question? Cell phone reception OK down there now days? Its always nice to have internet access to make life easier....thanks!


----------



## dhosera

I have the Navionics App on my I-Phone and navigated using that as well as boat electronics. We went offshore to Looe Key and I think its 17 miles and it worked out there but not great. As stated before we used Floro leaders on everything except Shark rigs we used wire. We used Chart jigs and shrimp/squid/Pinfish/cutbait to catch everything.


----------



## 6Speed

Fantastic! Thanks for the help guys. I packed a small GPS for a "GET HOME" backup. Hopefully I'll have to figure out how to post some pictures when I get back. This web site is very nice. I'm glad I joined. Thanks again....


----------



## mcfish

Great thread! Thanks for posting.


----------



## rgillett

Nice catches!

Fished out of Marathon a couple years ago, targeting yellow-tail snapper a few miles out from the bridges. We used an incredible amount of chum, spooning it out plus had a frozen chunk out too. Used minnows and we let the line free spool in the current along with the chum, it was a bit like river fishing. Every drift we'd get a hit, just a matter of hooking. Then we'd reel like hell to get the fish in before a 'cuda tore it up!

I'll be after the Tarpon in Boca Pass 18 days from now. Surf fishing for whiting during the slack time.


----------



## broad1kj

In addition to chum blocks, we also used oatmeal as chum. They loved that ****. Thats exactly what we did for yellowtails also. Worked Great if you got them in before the cudas or sharks got them


----------



## riverman

Did someone say yellowtails? yum


----------



## broad1kj

YellowTAILS!! and some tunaaa


----------



## 6Speed

Almost time!

Do you guys have any recommendations for boat rentals down there? I'm looking at a 24' Cobia now but $200 plus a day seems a little steep to me. I've found cheaper rentals but I don't want a garbage scow. Too bad I can't load my Lund in the belly of the jet!!!


----------



## dhosera

I rented from Vacation Boat Rentals on Marathon. Capt. Bob and service was great. We had a 26' Sea Chaser with twin Yamaha 4 strokes.... Good quality boat and didnt burn that much gas either. I would use them again for rentals. I think it was like $1100 or $1200 for 5 days ish....


----------

